# Hair straighteners 12 volt or gas



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking to buy one or the other for the wife for Christmas,she has got some very good ones for when we are on EHU but needs some for when we are of the mains,all the ones I have seen seem to be cheap and not up for the job,any recommendations from some of you lovely ladies out there would be a big help

Ty Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My wife has 240v hair straighteners and we have a 150w inverter and as they only use 18w that works OK - the gas ones are nothing like as good according to her......

Dave


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-Car-Hair-Straighteners-Ceramic-Plates/dp/B003CLMCQO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_2

these seem the most rated on Amazon
chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Mt Daughter is a hairdresser and also they have a motorhome, when they go away she takes the 230v ones with her, 12v are useless and so are the gas rubbish. An inverter is the answer or wait for hook up, or even more drastic is change hair style.
As a man I just don't understand, I realise this.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Mt Daughter is a hairdresser and also they have a motorhome, when they go away she takes the 230v ones with her, 12v are useless and so are the gas rubbish. An inverter is the answer or wait for hook up, or even more drastic is change hair style.
> As a man I just don't understand, I realise this.
> 
> cabby


Yes, I'm puzzled by the use of the word "need" as well...... :?

Buy her some jam roly poly instead......................

http://www.auntbessies.co.uk/about-us/tv-ads/jam-roly-poly-and-straight-hair-/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

As wilders and very rarely on hook up, Mrs G does carry the gas variety and they do work, but no where as good as mains.
She has commented, that they don't use as much gas as expected!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

A gas one working off the BBQ point in the freezing cold are the most economic - they end up not using any gas :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just asked Mrs G.
She says only one side warms up, unlike electric type which both sides warm up. She says you need to get them really hot before using and they are better than nothing :lol:


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Straighteners also essential in our van, despite what my husband says.
I use the ones on the link, they need to be plugged in for quite a while to get hot enough but do an ok job. As said before, better than nothing and having the frizzy look to contend with.

I could fill an A4 sheet of paper, both sides, with items we have on our van which my husband considers essential which IMHO are not.
Strangely every item I want to take along has to be defended


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Friant said:


> I could fill an A4 sheet of paper, both sides, with items we have on our van which my husband considers essential which IMHO are not.
> Strangely every item I want to take along has to be defended


Always the way!  

Rita doesn't use them at all, so I don't have to supply the necessary, but if she did, I'd not have a problem with getting an inverter and going for the electric version. In fact we have a Waeco 550W inverter already fitted for charging the laptop and phones, so one of the Remington models would do the job, on offer at Boots and elsewhere.

I cannot find a power rating for them, but I'd guess less than 30W.

Peter


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, Just a word of warning.
Be careful, my wife used her 240v straighteners powered via 2000w inverter. They heated up but did not control the temp (just got hotter and hotter) they then stopped working.
I put it down to the inverter not being full sine wave, thus causing damage to the electronics in the straighteners. Her hair dryer works fine.
We found an older set she no longer used and tried them on the inverter and the same thing happened.
She uses the gas type now when we are not on mains.
Frank


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0042NYF3O/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sorry can't do the link thing but I have these and love them. I've tried all kinds from the travel ones to gas. We don't do EHU very often and don't have an inverter but have been well pleased with these.


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Big thank you all for the advice,i am going to order the 12v, and an inverter for the ones she already has, that way she gets the best of both


ty Dave


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

We agree with Cabby the gas and 12 volt ones are totally useless don't waste your money.. We thinking of going down the invertor route. Got to keep the ladies happy :lol: :lol:


----------

